# Thank you GLOSSMAX



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for helping me out with polishing and showing me how to use both Megs g220 and Makita 9227cb and learn different techniques:thumb::buffer: really enjoyed my day with you today, we will have to wet and dry these rids when my dads ready to have it done will get the rest of the car done this week once i get a new backing plate off you this week:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeh Paul thanks for dropping the Washmit into me


----------

